# scallywags from 53 julian avenue s/shields 1963/64



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

steve taylor sheffield studing PMG Radio certs at S/Shelds Tech. Became a marconi operator? joined NZ Shipping on the UK NZ runs. Are you about?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Was no. 53 one of Linda Burns' establishments?


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Was no. 53 one of Linda Burns' establishments?


dear oh! Dear that brings back many a party situation? NO it was Ma Inkson, and MR, who had a daughter and a son: Another story for a damp afternoon? You dream of your parties at Linda's


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I just wondered because she had several houses, most around the no. 70 and I stayed at most of them when I did my 1st Class PMG and radar maintenance tickets there in 1964 and again when I came ashore in 1966. Very basic and a motley crew of customers but it all made for an interesting experience.

The parties were something else, as you indicate.


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

Ron Stringer said:


> Was no. 53 one of Linda Burns' establishments?


Hmmm!
Memories, memories!
I spent my formative years (MN-wise i.e. Sept 1964-Dec 1967) at No.68 - Mrs Sharp's (her name was Gladys - but we didn't call her that!). If I remember correctly it cost £4 (old money?) per week.

Sept 1964-Dec 1967 might seem like a long time to do a 2nd class PMG - but I was kinda lucky that SSMTC decided with my entry qualifications I should do an ONC in Electrical Engineering in parallel with the PMG - this was followed by starting an HNC in Electrical & Electronic Engineering - completing the first year in Dec 1967. I joined the Block Release ONC - so, in 'school terms' did ONC, PMG, PMG, ONC, PMG, PMG, HNC then completed the PMG and went to sea in January 1968 - going back to SSMTC to complete the HNC in Sept 1968.
Fellow residents at No.68 were Donald Hill (Engineer - Ellermans) Jonathan Seagrove (Engineer - RFA) and Laurence ??? (PMG) - IIRC, Laurence gave up in December 1964.
Don't remember many parties (does that mean I only went to good ones?) but I 'went home' most weekends and, most evenings could be found playing football on the Lawe Top.

Do remember Vicky and Ginny though.

When we decided last year to house-hunt in South Shields we stayed quite coincidently in the Britannia Guest House - which is actually 54/56 Julian Avenue


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

Loptap said:


> Hmmm!
> Memories, memories!
> I spent my formative years (MN-wise i.e. Sept 1964-Dec 1967) at No.68


Just realised, my PMG certificate is dated 1 Mar 1967 - so my last PMG term was actually "PMG 1st Class (Failed)" - that's what happens when women start interfering in your life!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry I didn't make myself clear.

I came ashore on study leave and did my 1st Class PMG and radar ticket in the summer of '64. I stayed at Linda's, sharing a room firstly with a Blue Star 2nd mate called Michael Holland for a while, then with another MIMCo R/O called Peter Sarginson. After the radar exams I went back to sea. 

Was offered a job ashore with MIMCo in '66 and was sent to work at their South Shields base (down the Mill Dam). At the same time another MIMCo R/O, Norman Watchorn, was also taken ashore and posted to South Shields so he and I shared a room at Linda's from about June to December. 

In January '67 I got married and moved into a flat in Gateshead with my wife, before being transferred to Chelmsford in May of that year.

Peter Sarginson eventually came ashore and worked as a technician at MIMCo's Felixstowe base before transferring to Chelmsford to work in the Installation Planning department. Odd coincidences in life.


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

Ron Stringer said:


> Sorry I didn't make myself clear.


No Ron - you were perfectly clear - QRK 5...

...I just got caught up in the reference to Julian Avenue - a very important part of my early life!

Thank you for the memory jogger!


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Something wrong here, NZS and Federal R/O,s were direct employ not marconi wallahs, I spent 3 years with NZS never heard of this bloke.


----------

